# ISO/A new spin on Pecan Pie



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

The Dilemma: What to serve as an accompaniement to Pecan Pie other than Ice Cream or Whipped Cream?

Brainstorm Results: A Vanilla Sauce??? 

I can't think!  I don't think there are any fruit sauces or fruit compotes that will go with this. The pie is very sweet already and I believe that a sour sauce will make it seem even sweeter. What can I serve with this pie that isn't the same ho hum vanilla ice cream? Or should it just be left alone.


Jodi


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Well it is a very sweet dessert and a tall glass of milk would be my first choice.

But for presentations sake, you could use a anglaise sauce, it would tone it down a bit. But I would probably suggest going a different way to "dress it up". Either writing or doing something creative on the plate with chocolate around the border or inserting chocolate shards into it or a shaped tuile for height. 

But then if you need an accompaniment how about chocolate ice cream (or sorbet) or a fudge ripple instead of vanilla?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Cinnamon ice cream; butter pecan ice cream; maybe a stand-up piece of pecan caramel. Or make a 'derby' pie, or chocolate pecan pie, and use a chocolate garnish.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas.....my creative juices are flowing again. :bounce:

An anglaise sauce, huh. Ill try that Wendy. I did try changing the flavor of ice cream or adding just a dusting of cocoa powder. I wonder why I didnt think of adding chocolate garnishes.   

I remember making a pecan praline and letting it set a bit. When it was still a little pliable I cut it into squares and used it to cover the sides of my double chocolate cake. The customers gravitated towards that cake. Maybe I can use the praline in some way with the pie. Hmmmmm....or did I try that with the pie already? 

shoot Im thinking and typing again. :blush: Thank you so much for the ideas and the mental push. I really needed it.  I know that other than great food...an out of this world dessert brings in the customers.

Jodi


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

If you do decide to use a fruit sauce, it CAN be done, just as long as it's not too tart. Try orange caramel, or caramelized peaches and cream. Even a delicious homemade applesauce would be good with pecan pie.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo beat me to it, I ditto the use of caramelized peaches or mango and cream. Even a nice mellow chocolate ancho sauce.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You've all given me such good ideas that now Im looking at the other pies and going HMmmmmmm  Its weird how we serve applesauce and I never thought to put it with any of the pies. But when you think about it it does make sense. Especially with the pecan pie. Ill have to experiment with the caramelized peaches and cream. Thanks guys.  

Jodi


----------

